# Extended archery deer hunt boundaries?



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

I can't seem to find the maps that show where the boundaries are, either along the Wasatch Front, or the Uinta Basin for the extended archery deer hunt. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

The UDWR has provided maps along with the kml files that can be viewed on Google Earth here.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/mapsBETA/publi ... daries.php
Viewing on GE is the most helpful for me and these files can also be transfered to a handheld GPS unit which is super helpful.


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks! That helps a lot.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you sign up for the BOU forum, you can see many of the access points for the extended at this link:

http://bowhuntersofutah.net/index.php/g ... oints.html


----------



## jubal (Feb 2, 2009)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> If you sign up for the BOU forum, you can see many of the access points for the extended at this link:
> 
> http://bowhuntersofutah.net/index.php/g ... oints.html


Thanks, Treehugnhuntr!


----------

